# Luminanz-Farbauftrag



## BSE Royal (14. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

was mir hier gerade bei Photoshop (CS2) auffällt:

Wenn ich mit dem Pinsel im Modus "Luminanz" Farbe auftrage, so verhält sich das Ergebnis wie erwartet:

Durch den Modus "Luminanz" sollte nur die Helligkeit des überpinselten Bereiches geändert werden, nicht jedoch Farbton oder Sättigung. Soweit ist das auch korrekt. 
Wenn ich im Farbwähler nun aber einen anderen Farbton wähle, bei fixiertem Luminanzwert ("L" markiert im Lab bereich des Wählers) aussuche, so ändert sich beim anschließenden Pinseln die Helligkeit abermals.

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum...

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee... 
Danke Euch


----------



## MonoMental (18. November 2005)

Also nach dem zu Urteilen, was ich durch deinen Post auffassen konnte ist dies auch klar.

Verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn darin, warum du die Luminanz fixieren willst. Du willst sicher nur ein paar Stellen eines Bildes mit dem Pinselwerkzeug oder was auch immer aufhellen. Auch wenn du den Farbton änderst wird der Pinsel mit der Luminanz dir immer eine weitere Änderung in deinem Bild bringen.

Bitte Feuer frei wenn ich deine Intention falsch interpretiert habe.  

greez

der mono


----------



## BSE Royal (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

die Intention ist, die Funktion zu testen und zu hinterfragen.

Wenn per "Luminanz"-Modus nur die Helligkeit geändert werden soll, so darf in meinen Augen keine Änderung auftreten, wenn ich zwei Farben mit gleichem Luminanzwert zum malen verwende.

Aber genau das ist der Fall, und das will mir nicht ganz einleuchten.

Gruß, der BSE!


----------

